# How Do I Search Rootzwiki



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

I can not find a serch function. I would like to search for some things without having to post a bunch of questions. Is there a way to do it? I hope its not right under my nose and I just dont see it.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

The search box right at the top right corner of the screen. Right under where you sign in at.


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> The search box right at the top right corner of the screen. Right under where you sign in at.


For some reason that search box does not show on my pc. I just switched to my phones browser and seen it. Gonna have to look into this problem. See told you itwas right under my nose. Man I sounded like a complete preschooler. Thanks.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

can u still not see it on ur computer?


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> can u still not see it on ur computer?


Its there.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

okay just checking


----------

